# Bobcat SB 200



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

hooked up my barely one year old blower to find everything working except the up and down hydro on the shute.Dropped it off at bobcat and 600$ bucks later the thing is working again. And the damn thing is only 20 days out of warranty. I hope this thing dosent start giving me problems. Whats everyone elses experience with the durability of these blowers???


----------

